# THE BOSS 6' straight-blade poly snowplow!



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

So has anyone seen one of these or used one? 
Thinking I may just have to custom fab a mount for the Grizzly...

http://www.atvsource.com/articles/press_releases/2007/081707_the_boss_polaris_team_up_work_versatility_ranger_series.htm


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Also see they have a V plow as well!

http://www.sidebysidesports.com/bolicasy.html


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That V plow looks wicked nice, but you would have more money in a plow for a Ranger than a truck.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

They have a bucket and a brush grapple too. Thats pretty sweet.


----------

